# Home needed for male un-papered male pit... (North Texas)



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone around Dallas area want a free to good home 3 month old pit (more than likely an American Bully honestly)? He has no papers, but he needs a good home.... His owner can no longer keep him...

I don't know where to post this.. So, I thought I'd at least put it on here.. Wish I could take him, but I already have 2 dogs and a single mom college student...










here's the link to the guy if you want to message him on facebook...

His mom won't let him keep him anymore.. I'd hate to see him go to the pound....

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/monte.campbell


----------

